# Almonds



## joel28 (Nov 4, 2012)

C & C would be highly appreciated!


----------



## dxqcanada (Nov 4, 2012)

Lighting is good.
The white marks are distracting and also make the product look less appealing.
Composition ... not sure if you were aiming at just a pile of nuts ... which is what it looks like.


----------



## joel28 (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## tirediron (Nov 13, 2012)

Agree with dxq's comments - without context, it's really hard to critique the image effectively.


----------



## Mully (Nov 21, 2012)

It's a pile of nuts......not interesting. Get in tight....shadows are your friend, you can make it so much more than a pile of almonds.


----------

